# 3 day Fullbody "Westside" Style Routine



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yo. I knocked this up for Cap, it might be of some use to other trainers who have done the 5x5 Abbreviated training "thing" and are looking for another routine. If you are not a beginner, but you don't consider yourself to be an intermediate lifter yet then this might just be for you.

It still needs some tweaking.

It's thoughts are based on a routine Cookie had me on (which added 50kg+ to my deadlift) with a little bit of Westside thoughts in there, and some old skool 20 rep work.

*The Workout*

Keys:

ME = Max Effort.

DE = Dynamic Effort.

Max Effort you need to be putting everything you have into the exercise using a heavy a weight as possible.

Dynamic Effort you want to use about 60% of your max, for pressing movements for focus is on explosive power, for contracting movements the focus is on good form and full contraction. During your DE movements you will want to use the time to almost catch your breath for the ME movements.

Monday:

20 Rep (Rest Pause) Squats (ME)

DB Chest Movement: (DB Bench / DB Incline Bench, DB Press Flies, CGDBP) - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Rowing Movement: (DB Rows / BB Rows / Seated Machine Rows) Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press, BTNP) Warmup + 3x3 (ME)

Hamstring Movement (SLDL, Good Morning, GHR, Ham Curls, Pull throughs) 3x15 (DE)

Long Head Triceps Movement (Seated Cable Triceps Extension, DB Triceps Extension) 2x10-15 (DE)

Heavy Biceps Movement (BB Curls, Bruch Curls) 3x10 (ME)

Wednesday

20 Rep (Rest Pause) Deadlifts (ME)

Barbell Chest Movement (Flat Bench / Incline Bench / CGBP) Warmup + 3x3 or 5x5 (ME)

Vertical Pulling Movement (Chins / Weighted Chins / Lat Pulldown) (DE) 2x10

Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press) 2x10 (DE)

Quadriceps Movement (DB Lunges / BB Lunges / Front Squats / Leg Extensions) 30 Reps Rest Pause (DE)

Triceps Movement (Dips / Weighed Dips / Pushdowns / Skull Crushers) 2x10 (DE)

Biceps Movement (BB 21s / Hammer Curls / Incline Curls) (DE)

Friday

10x2 Box Squats to Bench / 10x2 ATG Squats (DE)

Chest/Triceps Movement (Dips / Weighted Dips / GCBP) 5x5 (DE)

Back/Biceps Movement (Hammer Grip Chins / Close Grip Pulldowns) 5x5 (DE)

Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press, BTNP) 2x10 (DE)

Progression: Increase the weight on each exercise each week. Change the exercise when you plateau on an exercise.

Periodisation: Either on the 4th/5th/6th week take a week where you do maybe 50% of what you normally would weight wise as your deload week.

After each workout do a 4minute session of Tabatas (Rowing / Overhead Press Squats / Burpee Chins)

Of your 4 non-training days, 2 of them you should do nothing, no cardio, no training. The other two do active recovery - pull a bird and go for a walk down by the park/canal/river or whatever. Play some football. Go for a bike ride.

Change the workout days you suit you. Fridays workout volume is dropped. I can lift heavy of an evening, but weekends I'm much better at doing DE work as I train around lunch time so my BGL is different. It also gives you enough of a workout without hammering you for the next workout.

Stimulation not anihalation is the name of the game.

*The Explanation*

It's a 3 day full body routine. You cannot go heavy all of the time - but most people need to be training heavy for as much of the time as possible.

When training heavy you need to be able to power that weight up, so as well as training heavy you need to train the speed of your movements to break through any sticking points.

Each day has a "full body" hip dominant movement in the form of Deads or Squats.

Each day has a chest movement, a back movement (either a horizontal pulling movement or a vertical pulling movement, a shoulder movement, a leg movement (Hams or Quads) and some exercises to work the Bis and Tris.

Each day you are working the whole body as a unit and over the whole week you are looking to hit it from all the angles.

Now this isn't a routine that will suit everyone. But for someone who is past the beginner stage and is looking to add mass then I would say it's fairly sound - no routine after all is perfect.

On each day you are looking to hit certain areas of the body, some times heavy, sometimes more for reps, and in order to try and avoid stagnation/plateaus you have a selection of exercises to choose from.

So when you stall on one exercise you know that you just need to switch exercises and keep making progress. The goal after all is to get bigger and stronger.

Utilising the template you might start like this:

Monday:

20 Rep (Rest Pause) Squats (ME)

DB Chest Movement: DB Bench - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Rowing Movement: DB Rows - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Vertical Pressing Movement: DB Shoulder Press - Warmup + 3x3 (ME)

Hamstring Movement: SLDL - 3x15 (DE)

Long Head Triceps Movement: DB Triceps Extension 2x10-15 (DE)

Heavy Biceps Movement: BB Curls - 3x10 (ME)

But you might find that after 4 weeks you can't make progress on DB Shoulder Press anymore, so you decide to switch to BB Push Press to keep making progress.

Because you are using a full range of motion on you DB Bench your Pec strength improves, but you find you are struggling to improve your BB Flat Bench as you are struggling at lockout.

So on Wednesday you switch BB Flat Bench to CGBP and change your Triceps movement from Pushdowns to Dips in order to work your Triceps harder, and as a result improve your bench press lockout.

After a few weeks you stop making progress on CGBP, move back to Flat Bench and find that you are able to continue progressing as you have corrected the weakness.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been meaning to look into this style of training for a while and this has given me a greater understanding, cheers for posting it up mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hertderg said:


> I've been meaning to look into this style of training for a while and this has given me a greater understanding, cheers for posting it up mate.


H - are you sticking with the routine?


----------



## rugbyrich (May 21, 2008)

i have been looking for an all over routine, and this looks like it will nail it. Do you think its a good way to get back into training after a lay off?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

rugbyrich said:


> i have been looking for an all over routine, and this looks like it will nail it. Do you think its a good way to get back into training after a lay off?


Give it a try and see how you get on.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm definitely going to give it a try but I might start it properly in 4-6weeks , having 3 weeks off I was totally blowing out of my a*se yesterday,I need to get some strength back first , or do you think starting it straight away after my little lay off will be just as beneficial ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hertderg - did you try this in the end?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall, how come so many reps for hamstring and so few for military?

Just askin because I thought that hamstring were predominantly a fast twitch muscle.

I like the idea of each workout doing some kind of hip dominant exercise, I need to start doing that.

Nice read


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

tag for later reading


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Tall, how come so many reps for hamstring and so few for military?
> 
> Just askin because I thought that hamstring were predominantly a fast twitch muscle.
> 
> ...


Hi Hacks,

I'm a bit lost? Shoulders are trained twice in both rep ranges, hammies are trained 4x directly and indirectly in a variety of rep ranges


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

damn good read this.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> damn good read this.


Lol. Thank you.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

is this your interpretation to it or what you have got from another source ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> is this your interpretation to it or what you have got from another source ?


Lol my interpretation of what? 

I knocked this routine up for Cap who had been on a 4 day BB'er split and hadn't gained any strength or muscle, or lost any fat. His strength went up on this routine, and he gained 8lbs. 8 - 10lbs seems to be a common self reported number for the people who've run the routine and done what they were told on the eating front.

I've improved it since then, as I've had feedback from a number of people, but never got around to uploading the changes as there hadn't been any interest in it.

But as a base template it's pretty sound.

I did a similar routine last year and added 50kg to my deadlift in a short period of time.

The template is nothing magical though. It's all in the application


----------

